# IBS SUPPORT



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried, ethical nutrients - IBS support? It comes in the fridge section of the chemist. I have seen adds for it and wondered if it has done anything for ibs sufferers?


----------



## 19040 (Mar 8, 2007)

Zoe,I tried it. It helped for a day or two, then seemed to increase my d. It may work for you, but I'd have a few Immodium ready just in case.


----------

